# OOPS! Broken Barge



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit Pike Pool today. Started south of Steubenville and went to New Cumberland Dam. Surface water temps range from 60 to 63. There is still lots of debris just under the surface. Saw railroad ties, docks and 20' chunk of tree. When they would lock a boat through there would be a line of junk come with it. Tried fishing around the lock walls but surface was covered with debris. Saw one fish caught on the WVa side. No luck on fish today but good to get out.
Did see some interesting things since the flood. The best was at the Old Toronto Power Plant. There is a wall about 10' high and 50' long that comes out from the north end of the building in to the river. There was a barge high centered on top of the wall. You can see that it split in the middle. They are offloading coils of steel bars. 










Large Marge and another crane are sitting just south of them, waiting for it to be emptied so they can get it down.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappiebub,

What ramp did you launch from, is that that coorogated wall there at the plant, good spot for flatheads, be nice if once they off load it just drop it into the water..Structure, you going to fish Corey's last tournament?........Doc


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I launched from Steubenville. It's a mess as usual. Yeah it would make some nice structure. No i'm not going to fish the tourney, just buy the raffle tickets.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

hey bub, try the south end of the Toronto plant sometime. the rock wall there has a little inlet where they still pump out warm water. the hybrids will chase shad in there year round and the action can get really crazy. the smallies like the flats area just downstream and there's a small point where they hang out just offshore and out of the current.
oh yea, I lived in Toronto for many moons b4 being lured to the northcoast by a pretty face.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics cbub!I am with doc on that,would be good structure.daryl


----------

